# Dual macro ring flash diffuser



## davholla (Dec 15, 2020)

I have bought some of these but they are annoying at close working distances.

I do have vellum, lego and can get milk bottles.
Can anyone suggest an easy diffuser to make.
However it MUST not get in the way at very close (4 cm) working distance because that is what my MPE65 is at when I am using it at 5x magnification.

Any ideas?


----------



## Space Face (Dec 15, 2020)

Have you got pics of your set up?


----------



## davholla (Dec 15, 2020)

I will post it shortly.


----------



## davholla (Dec 15, 2020)

Here is the set up




IMG_20201215_170203 by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## Space Face (Dec 15, 2020)

Yeah, that's the set up I have.  Mine is the Yongnuo YN 24EX with those diffuser covers.  I have mine filled with blocks and pieces of sheet packing foam.  Works a treat.


----------



## davholla (Dec 15, 2020)

Space Face said:


> Yeah, that's the set up I have.  Mine is the Yongnuo YN 24EX with those diffuser covers.  I have mine filled with blocks and pieces of sheet packing foam.  Works a treat.


What magnification do you use ? I find it a bit hit and miss, at lunch time I had to remove the diffusers to get enough light.


----------



## Space Face (Dec 15, 2020)

davholla said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, that's the set up I have.  Mine is the Yongnuo YN 24EX with those diffuser covers.  I have mine filled with blocks and pieces of sheet packing foam.  Works a treat.
> ...




I use the magnification through the range but probably mostly between 1-3 or 4.  Higher mags just eat light and at 5x you really do need a strong source.  I find it very much trial and error, constantly changing flash speed, shutter speed, aperture and ISO to suit.  I don't however remove the diffusion.


----------



## Overread (Dec 15, 2020)

Get a pair of Kaiser Bounce Shoes/Flash Shoes 

ergo these KAISER Flash Angle Attachment (Bounce flash shoe) - fotoimpex.com analogue photography

And place them between the ring and the flash heads. This will raise the flash heads up and gives you more room to work with a diffuser. They also let you angle the head a bit more sharply which can help for 5:1 where a softbox or such on the flash head can get in the way or result in light angling out away from the subject a bit too much.


----------



## davholla (Dec 16, 2020)

Thanks for that ' is this the same thing?
KAISER 1200 BOUNCE FLASH SHOE FLASH ADAPTER FLASH ANGLE ADJUSTER K1200 4001072012003 | eBay


----------



## Space Face (Dec 16, 2020)

It'll do the same job.

I've used similar in the past.  The only issue I found was when photographing bugs in bushes. Because they extend the heads slightly there was a corresponding restriction of movement.  Not much but at such close working distances it can have an impact.


----------



## Overread (Dec 16, 2020)

Dav - yep that's the same thing. They are sold all over, I just grabbed the first link that popped up to show as an example. 

As Spaceface points out the more you attach the more you can end up hampered with bits getting in the way. I think its a trade off, if you want better light the setup gets bigger; esp for something like diffusion of light.


----------

